# Hemoccult Stool Test



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This is my third or fourth of these tests, and as I was putting everything back in it's package I noticed the Patient Instructions, which includes no NSAIDs (including any Ibuprofen and more than one Aspirin a day) for seven days preceding the tests, no vitamin C in excess of 250 mg a day (including from juices and fruits) and no red meats (which excludes pork, for some reason--perhaps it is "the other white meat??") for 3 days prior to the test. All of these exclusions carrying on through the three days of testing, as well.Since I generally blow through the vitamin C limits with my supplements, the whole poop on a stick exercise--which I really really hate--was all for nothing and I am back to square 1 with this. Obviously, this is no ones fault but my own; but with none of these tests was it mentioned by doctor or lab to pay attention to these proscriptions. It makes me wonder if these are serious problems or whether my other tests were inaccurate from not knowing.Anyway, if you are the kind of person who just plunges headlong into things, forewarned is forearmed.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Mark what a pain! So sorry this happened to you. And yeah.. a word from the Doc would have been nice. But you are right.. forewarned is forearmed and I personally will make sure I'm reading all instructions on any future test kits! But honest to goodness they should have said something to you.This has to be annoying. So looks like you'll be heading to the poultry and pork aisle.... and having some non-citrus fruits.. for a few days anyway.Thanks for posting about this though.. we all need the reminder to read all of the inserts that come with these things.Hope your test results are all negative.BQ


----------

